# Traditional Bowhunters of Ga Youth Events



## Todd Cook (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Folks, I just wanted to say a word or 2 about something many of you may not know about. The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia puts on several youth events each year. We do an event at Unicoi state park, and several events at the Rock Ranch near Thomaston. We have traditional bows, arrows, and targets we set up to let children learn about shooting bows. These events get large turnouts and expose hundreds of kids to trad archery.

Tony Smith is our officer in charge of youth events. I was speaking to him yesterday, and to put it plain, they need help. There is much reward in the smiles of these young folks watching an arrow fly for the first time. If you're a person that would enjoy helping with this worthwhile cause, please get in touch with Tony at tsfishunter@gmail.com. Or contact me at toddcooktbg@gmail.com.    Thanks!


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 30, 2017)

Email sent.....


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 7, 2017)

I have worked a few of the rock ranch events and I can tell you the first time a little girl or boy shoots a bow, their expression is priceless.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 26, 2017)

This event is coming up fast, Sept 30th.......


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 26, 2017)

God willing, I will be at Unicoi one more time.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 26, 2017)

A big Thank You to Mr. Tony for stopping by and picking up our donated items for the TBG Unicoi Event.....When a kid smiles it's worth it!


----------

